# Blue veins??



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all

Just thought I'd ask if anyone knows if the drugs I've been on would cause the blue veins in my breasts to become darker and a lot more apparent than usual?? On 2ww, really hoping it's hormones from the embies (now safely implanting  ).

I've been on Gonal-f injections(finished 28th Sept), then a shot of Ovitrelle (on 28th Sept) and am currently on Crinone vaginal gel (since 2nd Oct).

Any thoughts??


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hun

I know the progesterone stuff can make the breasts more tender and fuller, but it is so difficult to say as people experience so many different symptoms during the agonising 2ww. My (.)(.) always swell up and start hurting once I start doing the cyclogest!

I hope that this is a positive sign for you and that you get your dream hunnie 

Good luck         

Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As Tracy says, the progesterone support can cause all manner of side effects, including changes to breasts plus the HCG trigger shot before EC can stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause pregnancy like symptoms.

There really is no way of knowing what's happening...hopefully they're all good signs for you though 

Good luck
Natasha


----------

